
Show HN: I'm learning react. I made an app to easily create NSAttributedStrings - AArg
http://andresinaka.github.io/Transformer/
======
passivepinetree
This is super cool! As a former Swift dev who is now learning React as well,
can you talk a little bit about your process? Your site looks super polished
and I'm curious about how you went about learning React, designing the site,
etc.

I'd be thrilled if I could come up with something so useful and it's a perfect
"sample" initial page to make.

~~~
AArg
Hey! Thanks you so much for the kind words. Answering your questions...

My process of learning is basically to read as little as I can to have enought
knowledge to get me started on building something. After that I just google
the problems I find or read documentation to try to achieve what I need to do.
It never worked for me to read a book and start working after that... I get
bored and quit.

The site ended up looking really nice, of course the last thing I did was
making it nice, at the beggining it was really ugly. I'm really bad at
designing so I usually try to find sites that I like and "get inspired" with
that... if you know codepen.io maybe you will find some resemble.

If you want to send PRs feel free!

~~~
passivepinetree
My learning process is pretty much the same; that's interesting. I definitely
can't learn from books.

That's a good tip; I might steal that in the future. Thanks again.

------
asfandsh
I see you're using quill. If you don't mind, can you tell me if it supports
@mentions #hashtags?

------
xyclos
The ability to apply styles to a range within a string was a pleasant
surprise. well built.

~~~
AArg
thanks!

